# Nickname for Jasmine?



## danni1979

Helooo

Its very very early days for us right now but we have always liked the name Jasmine,i've been trying to think of a nickname but cant think of one??
Anyone else have any ideas?
Ta
xx xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Probably would end up being "Jaz" or "Jazzy"... I had a cat named Jasmine an over time we mostly called her Jazzy...

Very pretty name!


----------



## mum2beagain

my niece is caled jasmin we call her jass most of the time


----------



## kerste

I'm a teacher - for all the Jasmine's i've taught their nickname has invariably been Jazz!


----------



## MUMOF5

Agreed Jazz or Jazzie. Nice name :thumbup:


----------



## HarmonysMum

I love Minnie as a nickname for Jasmine :)


----------



## Doctor_Daddy

...


----------



## xsophiexleax

Yeah I would have thought Jaz would be the main one, maybe Jay for something a bit different?


----------



## tinkerbellkir

I have known a few Jasmines and they have always been Jas or Jazzy.

x


----------



## pixydust

J, Jaz, Jazzy, Minnie, princess (princess jasmine from aladin)


----------



## bky

That's my sister's name. My mother forbid anyone calling her Jaz or Jazzy or any nickname. She now nicknamed herself Jazu.


----------



## LunaRose

I know 2 Jasmines and they are both Jas (Jazz) .. But I like the idea of Minnie! Very cute! xx


----------



## ravenmel

My friend's name is Jasmine and we call her Jas , Jiggly jas or jay


----------



## ravenmel

.


----------



## MrsJ08

My friend's little girl is called Jasmine (4) and she get's called Jazz and sometimes Minnie which I think is cute. It's a lovely name, if my friend hadn't used it, it would definitely be on our girls short list.


----------



## danni1979

Thanks guys,tbh i'm not overly keen on jaz,jazzy but i do like Minnie:D
xx xx


----------



## Flower

If my sister wasn't called Jasmine - I'd have used it!

We call her Jazzy or Jaz, my dad sometimes calls her Min!


----------

